# Tank Cycle



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

"Update"

Its been four days of my fishless cycle, been using liquid ammonia

params

ammo- 1.5ppm
nitrites - 3-4ppm
nitrates - 30ppm

I started with an overall ammo level of 4-5ppm, my fish will be here in about a week or so. My question is, do i keep dosing ammo to keep the bb alive? and what level should it be kept at in order to keep my tank established?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

If you are going with a fish cycle you need a much bigger bioload on the tank. Get yourself some big dirty messy goldfish to help speed things up. Personally I prefer a fishless cycle.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/196087-cycling-101/


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok so if I were to add a few pieces of shrimp to the tank and my ammonia went up to 5ppm would i then be able to remove it? and let the fish do the rest? I will need a constant ammo source to keep the bacteria alive correct?


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

how fast do you think i can cycle the tank with liquid ammonia? the tank has been running for 3 weeks with the live stock ive listed above. I plan to remove the fish and dose with ammonia immediately


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

close this thread im starting a new one


----------

